# Can't mount CD/CD-R

## petersen

Hi,

I can't mount CDs or CD-Rs, DVDs are working.

Dmesg shows:

```

hdb: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: media error (bad sector): error=0x30 { LastFailedSense=0x03 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

ATAPI device hdb:

 Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

 (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x11, ascq=0x05)

 The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

 "28 00 00 00 a3 d4 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 167760

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 20970

```

What's wrong? Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## Jaglover

Hardware problem (CD, CD-R and DVD are all different medias) or kernel problem. To narrow it down, can you read CD-s when booting from Knoppix or any other Linux CD?

----------

## petersen

It was a hardware problem. With a new drive it's working, but I can't burn with k3b. Brasero is ok. Seems to be something different. 

Thanks so far!

----------

## petersen

Still can't mount CD-R but only if burned with k3b. Brasero works fine. Have no idea.

----------

## ursusca

 *petersen wrote:*   

> ... but I can't burn with k3b...

 

Hi,

When you ask your question, display the fact please.

----------

## petersen

Still can't mount cdr (either burnt with k3b nor brasero)

Burning is succesfull but while mounting:

```

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: L-EC uncorrectable error

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 d1 e4 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 214928

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 26866

```

Hardware is ok (new drive, works with windows without problems).

Any suggestions?

Thank you!

----------

## Jaglover

petersen,

we are not there watching over your shoulder. You can burn CDR in Linux, but the same disk cannot be read in Linux? And the same disk can be read in Windows? Is that what you are saying?

----------

## petersen

Exactly!

----------

## Jaglover

Can it read and mount regular CD-s?

----------

## petersen

Yes, it can. Also CD-Rs and DVD-Rs I have burnt some months ago. I tried to burn a CDR on Windows (same .iso) and it worked (can read it with Gentoo).

I think something goes wrong while burning with k3b/brasero.

----------

